# Bisping v Rockhold



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone watching this? Also Faber v Cruz. I read earlier that Faber suffered a black out during the weigh in.

 Christ it seems Faber has been fighting in the UFC for years.


----------



## scallo (May 5, 2015)

Hope Bisping and Cruz get the win


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Ruckhold and Urijah for me...


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

get in!! would never have predicted that!

well done Bisping!

this is why i love mma!! best fight the best! so unpredictable!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

amazing result.....big fan of bisping...great for the sport all together....Lesnar booked for UFC 200, im praying its Fedor....and McGregor vs diaz for ufc 202...great day


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I just copied this link of Hendos fight. How f*cking huge is Lombard? I know he's shorter but Christ!?!? Quality fight though.

http://watchbjj.com/rolling/ufc-199-dan-henderson-vs-hector-lombard/


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

barsnack said:


> amazing result.....big fan of bisping...great for the sport all together....Lesnar booked for UFC 200, im praying its Fedor....and McGregor vs diaz for ufc 202...great day


 that would be an exhibition and a half! def bring in the money lesnar vs fedor!! fedor was amazing back in the pride days.

am not really that interested in mcgregor vs diaz, dont get me wrong itl be a great fight, im just pissed that mcgregor isnt fighting in the division he has the belt in! edgar deserves the shot and thats what i would like to see.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> I just copied this link of Hendos fight. How f*cking huge is Lombard? I know he's shorter but Christ!?!? Quality fight though.
> 
> http://watchbjj.com/rolling/ufc-199-dan-henderson-vs-hector-lombard/


 i he is a monster! all that muscle isnt helping at 185lbs tho....ad like to see him drop back down to 170. hendo is a legend! game as fuk!


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

coke said:


> i he is a monster! all that muscle isnt helping at 185lbs tho....ad like to see him drop back down to 170. hendo is a legend! game as fuk!


 That first round!?!? Great round. I hope Dan Henderson retires on top of his game and not after 3-4 fight losing streak to nobodies. I'm glad he touched on this in the post fight interviews. Reckon they might push for Hendo v Bisping. For me, there's always going to be up and coming fighters who will outdo the older fighters; not always but cardio isn't going to be there and injuries can affect outcome but people like Hendo. Fans and other fighters respect him and his achievements. Luke Rockhold comes acruss a right f*cking tw*t. He really does; arrogant, egotistical and totally lacking in humility. He doesn't make for a great champion.

I think Barsnack mentioned Fedor. How humble was he in his fights, pre and post fight? Randy Couture as well.

His Pride fights were great. Fought with a great team (Courure and Lindland); proper old school fighters.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

coke said:


> that would be an exhibition and a half! def bring in the money lesnar vs fedor!! fedor was amazing back in the pride days.
> 
> am not really that interested in mcgregor vs diaz, dont get me wrong itl be a great fight, im just pissed that mcgregor isnt fighting in the division he has the belt in! edgar deserves the shot and thats what i would like to see.


 Agreed. He should be fighting Edgar. All that obsession on another fight v Diaz; why? I have zero interest in this. I think only Conor does. I lost quite a bit of respect for him when he took the pis* out of Diaz for teaching kids bjj. F*ck all wrong with that. It's humbling, passing on your knowledge and teaching kids a healthier lifestyle and to defend themselves. Conor will need to win in dramatic style to get that interest from the public.

Fedor v Lesnar would be fat as f*ck! The moment he steps up for UFC, that is what will generate the most money, pay per view etc.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Fedor has a fight vs. Maldonado on June 18, so seems unlikely, although stranger things have happened. I'd also be surprised that the UFC would just throw such a fight onto a PPV card and not have it as the main event with more build up. Bringing back Lesnar for 200 has to raise questions over the UFC's faith in Jon Jones's ability to draw.

Congrats to Bisping. Admittedly I have never been a big believer in his ability and for me this is up there with Serra/GSP flukery, but it's one of those moments to savor as a British MMA fan.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

toecutter said:


> Fedor has a fight vs. Maldonado on June 18, so seems unlikely, although stranger things have happened. I'd also be surprised that the UFC would just throw such a fight onto a PPV card and not have it as the main event with more build up. Bringing back Lesnar for 200 has to raise questions over the UFC's faith in Jon Jones's ability to draw.
> 
> Congrats to Bisping. Admittedly I have never been a big believer in his ability and for me this is up there with Serra/GSP flukery, but it's one of those moments to savor as a British MMA fan.


 not for 200 mate, for 202


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

The reports I've read say Lesnar is fighting at UFC 200.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

coke said:


> that would be an exhibition and a half! def bring in the money lesnar vs fedor!! fedor was amazing back in the pride days.
> 
> am not really that interested in mcgregor vs diaz, dont get me wrong itl be a great fight, im just pissed that mcgregor isnt fighting in the division he has the belt in! edgar deserves the shot and thats what i would like to see.


 Edghar or even Holloway now



bjaminny said:


> That first round!?!? Great round. I hope Dan Henderson retires on top of his game and not after 3-4 fight losing streak to nobodies. I'm glad he touched on this in the post fight interviews. Reckon they might push for Hendo v Bisping. For me, there's always going to be up and coming fighters who will outdo the older fighters; not always but cardio isn't going to be there and injuries can affect outcome but people like Hendo. Fans and other fighters respect him and his achievements. Luke Rockhold comes acruss a right f*cking tw*t. He really does; arrogant, egotistical and totally lacking in humility. He doesn't make for a great champion.
> 
> I think Barsnack mentioned Fedor. How humble was he in his fights, pre and post fight? Randy Couture as well.
> 
> His Pride fights were great. Fought with a great team (Courure and Lindland); proper old school fighters.


 Yeah Fedor was one of the nicest guys in MMA...Even when he was beat, he was humble....him and Couture always had a massive respect between eachother....theres a great story about Fedor coming over to America for some conference or something with Couture, and getting lost...very funny read


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toecutter said:


> Fedor has a fight vs. Maldonado on June 18, so seems unlikely, although stranger things have happened. I'd also be surprised that the UFC would just throw such a fight onto a PPV card and not have it as the main event with more build up. Bringing back Lesnar for 200 has to raise questions over the UFC's faith in Jon Jones's ability to draw.
> 
> Congrats to Bisping. Admittedly I have never been a big believer in his ability and for me this is up there with Serra/GSP flukery, but it's one of those moments to savor as a British MMA fan.


 its up there with Lawlors comeback (although not as dramatic).....don't believe in flukery's...upsets, but not flukerys


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

But "upsets" can mean we (the people & bookies alike) simply underestimated someone. Holly Holm for example caused a huge "upset" in beating Ronda, but the way she did it - nullifying her offence and then taking her apart - can't be called a fluke or stroke of luck in the same way that JDS/Cain 1 was, or GSP/Serra 1, or Bisping/Rockhold 2,

It was a "puncher's chance" win for sure. Even Bisping's own son didn't believe his Dad could do it.

I don't mean this to diminish Bisping's achievement because in the fight game these things can and do happen and every time they do, it compounds how great guys like Fedor, GSP and Anderson were, and how great Jones is - to stay on top all those years, putting together incredible win streaks in a sport where it's so easy to slip up.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toecutter said:


> But "upsets" can mean we (the people & bookies alike) simply underestimated someone. Holly Holm for example caused a huge "upset" in beating Ronda, but the way she did it - nullifying her offence and then taking her apart - can't be called a fluke or stroke of luck in the same way that JDS/Cain 1 was, or GSP/Serra 1, or Bisping/Rockhold 2,
> 
> It was a "puncher's chance" win for sure. Even Bisping's own son didn't believe his Dad could do it.
> 
> I don't mean this to diminish Bisping's achievement because in the fight game these things can and do happen and every time they do, it compounds how great guys like Fedor, GSP and Anderson were, and how great Jones is - to stay on top all those years, putting together incredible win streaks in a sport where it's so easy to slip up.


 Get what you mean...Its like when Marquez ko Pacquaio....everyone called it a lucky punch, which was s**t, it was timing.....Rockhold came in with a lazy jab if I remember, and Bisping countered...nothing flukey about the finish....what I actually loved about the finish, was when Rockhold went down, Bisping didn't rush straight in, looked for an opening...although I don't actually see him defending his title successfully


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Mark Hunt v Brock Lesnar at UFC 200. Thoughts? Defo gonna generate loads of cash money for all involved but is it fair to being in Lesnar after a, what, 3 year lay off? I might be wrong with my maths there. Mark Hunt, who is hard as f*ck, 2 b2b KO's, one being Frank Mir, has earned himself status. Brock coming back in and getting Hunt as first fight.

Saw a video of Hunt v Jerome Le Banner from 2001. Holy Christ, the leg kicks Mark Hunt took was incredible. He is hard as.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

bjaminny said:


> Mark Hunt v Brock Lesnar at UFC 200. Thoughts? Defo gonna generate loads of cash money for all involved but is it fair to being in Lesnar after a, what, 3 year lay off? I might be wrong with my maths there. Mark Hunt, who is hard as f*ck, 2 b2b KO's, one being Frank Mir, has earned himself status. Brock coming back in and getting Hunt as first fight.
> 
> Saw a video of Hunt v Jerome Le Banner from 2001. Holy Christ, the leg kicks Mark Hunt took was incredible. He is hard as.


 Hard fight to predict, based off the stipe vs hunt fight you could assess that once lesner gets the takedown, hunt is not getting back up

Of course though that fight forced Mark Hunt to look at his training and he trained way differently and way more seriously after that fight, as said by himself

Brock, based on his last fights, doesnt like being hit and he is against one of the hardest hitters ever

Brock by the same token isnt stupid, im sure he has been training many months for this already and has said hes been working on his striking

Its a great match up, im picking Mark Hunt by tko though, but im not massively confident, 60-70%


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Hope Hunt wins, but Brock's size, strength and wrestling is never going to make him a pushover.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

toecutter said:


> Hope Hunt wins, but Brock's size, strength and wrestling is never going to make him a pushover.


 Thing is

Body to body, Hunt is probably just as strong as Brock

Brock has the technique though to compliment his strength


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

0161M said:


> Thing is
> 
> Body to body, Hunt is probably just as strong as Brock
> 
> Brock has the technique though to compliment his strength


 Lesnar is 6'3 and built like a silverback gorilla. Incredible brute strength and as you allude, that's not forgetting he is an NCAA champion in freestyle wrestling - a great base for MMA - and has always been athletic and explosive for his size.

Hunt is only 5'10 and carries a lot of fat. His background is in striking. Huge punching power. Hunt has definitely improved his take down defence too. He's a lot more well-rounded than when he was submitted by Sean McCorkle.

It's a classic heavyweight fun fight. Hunt will probably be the favourite, but Brock is a monster of a man.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

not in the same league as fedor vs lesnar......i can see hunt winning this easily.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

What about Jessica Andrade vs. Jessica Penne? Who saw this fight?

Andrade is a scary 5'2 powerhouse in this division. Could be a contender.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Whoever posted the Watch Bjj website you are legendary as this is not blocked on my work PC. :thumb


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Bataz said:


> Whoever posted the Watch Bjj website you are legendary as this is not blocked on my work PC. :thumb


 Always glad to help fella


----------

